# Early symptoms, 7 or 8 DPO



## wannabemamma

Morning ladies,

I haven't been on for a while as we're in the process of moving house...chaos!!

Anyway, I'm still fairly new to the whole TTC thing, and have a couple of questions.

Since about 4 or 5 DPO I've had almost AF like mini cramps on and off, with some quite sharp stabbing pains at around 5 DPO. I'm only 8 DPO now and am still getting these wierd feelings at times. Is it too early for this to be a symptom? I really don't want to be spotting things that are unrelated!! I guess normally I wouldn't even notice sensations like this, but I guess we get a little sensitive! The witch isn't due for around another 6 days (still getting used to my cycle) so I'm sure it is nothing to do with her.

Anyone shed any light?!

CHeers m'dears!


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi wannabemamma,

i'm fairly new to this too so we are in the same boat! I think it could poss be implantation but like you say we all get a little sensitive at this time and i know for a fact that i too have noticed a lot of things that i hadn't before that have turned out to be nothing. Fingers crossed for you though. If you have implanted earlyish it would not be too early to get symptoms at all. Sadly we all end up 'spotting' things that can turn out to be nothing but they can also turn out to be something. the agony of the 2ww i guess!
sorry couldn't be more help but didn't want to read and run. fx for you - hope this is it! xx


----------



## Hannah's Mom

Hi both! I had exactly the same kind of pains from about 6 dpo and i got my bfp at 9dpo so wouldnt say its too early at all - still getting them a little bit and i think im 12 dpo now - noticed anything else?
x x x x


----------



## wannabemamma

Ooooh, that's good to know!!

Well the wierd pains are still going on, even as I sit here now, kiind of on and off. Quite painful at times. I've also felt very hot for the last couple of days (I know it has been hot, but I don't normally feel it to this extent) and I've been quite tired. Not in terms of falling asleep early but falling asleep really easily when I do. I used to be quite an insomniac. But like I say....I could be being hyper sensitive!!

I did feel a little nauseous earlier in the week, but that would only have been about 3DPO so I'm sure that was unrelated.


----------



## sammie8523

i am 7dpo today and last night i had realy bad cramps and thought was going to come on my period that night but woke up this morning no more cramps or period thank goodness.when are you going to test wannabemamma?


----------



## wannabemamma

Hmmm, I've very early in the cycle tracking cause I have only had one normal AF after coming off the pill. This indicated a normal 28 day cycle, with OV coming exacly when I thought it would (I only know cause of the EWCM...TMI!). SO based on that AF should be arriving on around Wed 1st or Thurs 2nd, which would be about 12 or 13 DPO. I'm going to try to wait till Thurs at the earliest I think...which will be hell!!

What about you?


----------



## HanD

Hi I'm about 7dpo today and its driving me crazy this month. Sure dh thinks i'm delusional...but then probably am! Very exciting to hear a bfp at 9dpo! I'm getting the occasional twinge or dull ache but only really when i am thinking about it...or do you think about it because you get twinges and aches...i'm going nuts!
Any other symptoms ladies? I'm mainly noticing that my boobs r fine (they are normally really sore after ov) so i'm hoping this is a positive sign but mayb just bod getting back to normal after the pill. 
Think af is due weds of thursday so gunna try to hold out till thursday the weekend would be better if i can hold out that long and the witch doesn't get me!

Good luck ladies X


----------



## ornahayes

Hi, I'm new to the forum - found it today as was googling early pregnancy symptoms. It's fab. I'm approx 6dpo (cycles have been really irregular since coming off the pill!) Last couple of days I've been extremely windy (tmi - lol). I've got strange stomach pains that I've never experienced before. I'm feeling queasy and have a strange taste in my mouth. Occasionally I get a stabbing pain around my bbs and down below! I've also been having hot flushes. Really hoping I'm not "hunting" for symptoms. Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## sammie8523

well i tested yesterday it was negative and gonna test on monday (i have loads of internet cheapies)cos i dont no when my period is actualy due cos i have always been ireggular so just gonna keep testing every few days untill i get a bfp or my period. 

i got my fingers crossed for us all.xxXx


----------



## sammie8523

welcome to the forum ornahayes.i was getting hot flushes all day friday.they have stopped now tho.hope its a good sighn.XxX


----------



## ornahayes

Good luck Sammie - loads of babydust. Hot flushing as I type lol! x


----------



## sammie8523

i just done a prego test and a very very faint line came up,it could of been a shadow tho or maybe its a positive but its faint cos im only 7 dpo and i used afternoon urine.think i will test again 2morrow morning see what happens then.is it just me or does anyone else look at there prego test for ages and hold it up to the light and everything? :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## ornahayes

I do that too Sammie! Fingers crossed that it was a line - let us know! x


----------



## sammie8523

Thank you Orna.i'm not going to get my hopes up,when are you going to test?xx


----------



## Odd Socks

yes, i study my hpts for ages, willing a line to appear! i think we're all guilty of it
xx


----------



## ornahayes

Got to wait til Sat to test - but am sure I'll be doing one before then! Curiosity is not a good thing when TTC!


----------



## katstar

Hi guys,

Thought i would come in on this as i have been having weird things happening too. Well yesterday was 4-5 dpo and today 5-6 dpo. Yesterday i started with period type pains through my whole lower stomach and my lower back. It did feel like the :which: was coming. But they stopped and i had butterfly sensations down there. It was a nice feeling to be honest. Then last night hot flushes. 
Today i have been having cramping again, bubbly/butterfly feelings and bloating feeling below. (Hope its not wind):shy::rofl:

This feels very different to other cycles but i do not want to jump the gun and imagine that i am pregnant as that would be devastating. But i have everything cross. Everything crossed for us all ladies :hug::bfp::happydance:

I was going to test 8th july but watch me do it earlier. :dohh:


----------



## sammie8523

welcome katstar.i had bad cramps at 6dpo aswell then they just went.still no period so thats good.i done a test this morn it still came up with a shaddow realy have to squint to see it so not counting it as a bfp.gona test in morn aswell.x


----------



## katstar

sammie8523 said:


> welcome katstar.i had bad cramps at 6dpo aswell then they just went.still no period so thats good.i done a test this morn it still came up with a shaddow realy have to squint to see it so not counting it as a bfp.gona test in morn aswell.x


wow testing so soon?? I dare not incase it comes up negative and feel low about it. I have just in the bath and noticed bumps on my nipples and my vains are very dark. No sore boobs yet which i got with my daughter. Fingers cross for us. 

Let me know how your test goes :):hug:


----------



## kyrabeth

katstar said:


> I have just in the bath and noticed bumps on my nipples and my vains are very dark. No sore boobs yet which i got with my daughter. Fingers cross for us.

I've just had the same, my nipples are really strange, dark around the outside but look quite light in the middle, if that makes any sense.


----------



## HomeTownGirl

I am 9dpo and having odd symptoms... but I am also taking 100mg progesterone 4x daily... so I don't want to over-analyze.. symptoms over the past few days have included sensitivity to smell, nausea, backache, tired,achy, nipples getting darker and cramp-type feelings... I am scared to get my hopes up too high... but am planning to buy some pregnancy tests this afternoon so I can test tomorrow morning... i have to do a blood test for my RE before 8am on July 2nd.. I *think* by tomorrow morning at 10dpo, we might see a reliable result from a hpt.. what do u think??

:hug: to all you ladies in the same position..


----------



## ornahayes

Starting to think my cramps maybe ovulation now - wish my body would sort its self out! Had EWCM last sun-wed but neg ov test. Did an ov test out of curiosity today and it has a faint line - so confused :0(

Fingers crossed for everyone! x


----------



## HanD

Hi all is it me or Is this 2ww going really slowly? I'm really trying not to think about but it's so hard. I'm having odd twinges and my boobs seem heavy and veiny, also bit lumpy at the edges. When r u all testing? I'm 8 dpo today n was silly and tested, bfn, but not too bothered coz it's so early but it would have been nice to see something. 

Good luck girls x


----------



## scrunchie

Hey HanD
I'm 8DPO aswell and don't really think i've any symptoms . . . not exactly sure what to be looking for . . . my first tww.
hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## wannabemamma

Haha, I have tested the last 3 days cause I have convinced myself I'm PG. So that would be 8, 9 and 10 DPO. I am now going to wait until AF is due (Thurs or Fri) and try then if she doesn't appear.

But I am pre-empting her strike and have stocked up on OPKs (didn't use them this time) a thermometer (again, never used one) and more preg tests for serious attempts next cycle!!


----------



## katstar

hi wannabemoma, well last night i had fluttering still, feeling like something is there below. Did not sleep at all last night and today lots of white cm. I am usually dry at this point.
Its called monthers intuition. They say women just know. I have that feeling at the moment and getting all the signs gradually but trying to calm myself just in case i am imagining it. We all hate shock and let down especially when we want something so much. My af is due next wednesday but might test at 12dpo. I am away with my partner this weekend so i hope we get it. I hope you do too. :dust: :hugs: x x x


----------



## HanD

Hi ladies - scrunchie it's nice to know someone is same dpo. How long r your cycles normally? 
You know what you were saying about intuition...I sometimes kinda feel like this could b the month but then I tell myself I'm being stupid and curse myself for getting my hopes up. I hate the 2ww! This is the worst one yet.


----------



## wannabemamma

Nah, :witch: got me today. I'm a little disappointed, but it is such early days that there is still plenty of PMA in this household!! If anything I am seeing it as a good thing, I've been observing my dates and body etc this week so I'm getting a better idea of how I work after 10 years on the pill which is always a good thing.

To be honest, as much as I want it I am petrified of getting that BFP!! I can't wait...but I am petrified, it'll make it real and it all happens.

It always seems strange to me, after 10 years of trying not to get pregnant, and being told at every turn that unsafe sex makes babies...after 6 weeks (I know, I'm impatient) of unprotected sex I'm not! And some on here have been trying for years!

I've got a load of OPKs which I might try this month, if nothing else just to get a better understanding of my dates. I got a thermometer with the kit, but I think my DH would think we were taking it a little too seriously if we started that this soon.

Fingers crossed for everyone! x:headspin:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I think im around 8dpo and ever since ovulating ive had mild cramps in my lower right hand side. Not sure if its something or nothing? Ive done a couple of IC's but they were bfn! Its still a bit early to be testing though. 
This 2ww is crawling by haha! xXx


----------



## Andimae

Adding onto this, I'm 8 DPO and dying to test. 
I keep getting these mild throbs or cramps in my lower abdomen and I am so exhausted and always wanting to eat. 
Anyone know if they had these symptoms and ended up pregnant or anything else that could be a sign?


----------

